# mech ventilation



## vjefcoats (May 15, 2014)

Good morning,

I need help on the following ED patient.  The patient comes to ED with SOB, 02 sat continually drops...physician intubates patient.  Respiratory Therapy does mechanical ventilation (portable vent).  They want to charge 94002/94003.  However cpt states that these codes are for inpatient/observation stay only.  The patient was transferred to another facility for higher level of care.  

Can we charge 94002/94003??  Any input will be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks
Vicki J.
CPC


----------



## swebb4850@gmail.com (Jul 7, 2014)

*Mechanical Ventilation*

The actual ventilatory management is included in the Critical Care Code, even if they choose manual ventilation management. Under Pulmonary, Ventilatory Management, in CPT, the instruction says (Do not report 94002-94004 in conjuction with Evaluation and Management services 99201-99499).

Hope that helps,

Shari, CPC-A
Mmodal


----------

